# Pigeons's vent swollen. White hard cheesy substance caught in vent!



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello,

One of my young white homer hens has a swollen vent. She is bleeding from it, and when i went to look, she had this hard crumbly substance caught in her vent tube. I tride to get it out with some small tongs, but it just crubbled to the touch. So, after 1/2 an hour, I got most of it out, but she is still bleeding. What should I do?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

This sounds like a mixture or Shell Calcium and ALbumen...if it is Greyish White, kind of glued-together, and granular...then that is what it would be.


This can happen from an Oviduct infection.


If you have "DIVET" or Triple Sulfa...might be good to get her started on it.


Is there an Avian Vet you could appeal to locally?


Vent needs to be kept clear enough for poops/urates to pass...


Don't use Tongs or anything else...just gently use your finger tips to massage the Vent base area and help it expell the materials.


But, be very gentle, and check it often, even holding her vertically in a Sink for warm running Water to be passing over the Vent as you gently massage it and help it clear these materials.

The Albumen component will harden on exposure to Air and becomes very Water resistent and difficult to dissolve or remove, so, check her often, and do your best to keep the Vent clean and cleared so nothing builds up too much.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

I do not have DIVET on hand. Is there anything else I can use? Yes, It is grey-ish white. And I left what I got out over night in a plastic container, and today, it is very hard.

Help!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

yopigeonguy said:


> Hello,
> 
> One of my young white homer hens has a swollen vent. She is bleeding from it, and when i went to look, she had this hard crumbly substance caught in her vent tube. I tride to get it out with some small tongs, but it just crubbled to the touch. So, after 1/2 an hour, I got most of it out, but she is still bleeding. What should I do?


First and foremost, she needs to be seen by an avian "pigeon friendly" vet asap who can diagnose the issue so you can start appropriate treatment asap..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> First and foremost, she needs to be seen by an avian "pigeon friendly" vet asap who can diagnose the issue so you can start appropriate treatment asap..



I agree with Treesa. If you don't get this bird to a vet ASAP, you will likely lose her.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

If at all possible, do see about appealing to a friendly Avian Vet.


Does sound like an Oviduct infection, causing Egg materials to pass unformed, and, because these can and do harden on exposure to Air, make sure to keep her Vent frequently checked on and cleaned gently so the material is not hardening up in the Vent.

Metronidazole and 'DIVET' and, maybe even some other antibiotic would tend to be the Medicinal recourse for this.

Injury can do this also...and probably some Viruses can as well...but Bacterial would be the most likely if all else seemss well.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

We had to put her down. The vet did a small (autopsy? Spelling?) and he found a large clump of the infection just underneath the vent. It was maybe 1/2 in squared. All my other birds are the same age, and are all mating ( not pairing up, but mating with diffrent birds everyday. I am still leting them fly. Should I keep them in the coop, so that they can lay there eggs, and not stress about flying? I heard that this can help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry you lost the bird. If your birds are not mating up, then having eggs isn't a great idea. How will the hens raise them by themselves. If not mated, then who will help her with the eggs and babies? Or are you hoping that keeping them in will cause them to pair up?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yopigeonguy said:


> We had to put her down. The vet did a small (autopsy? Spelling?) and he found a large clump of the infection just underneath the vent. It was maybe 1/2 in squared. All my other birds are the same age, and are all mating ( not pairing up, but mating with diffrent birds everyday. I am still leting them fly. Should I keep them in the coop, so that they can lay there eggs, and not stress about flying? I heard that this can help.


having nest boxes or even just box perches where they can play house and make a nest and lay eggs is good, just replace with fake eggs for them to sit on.(you can fly birds on fake eggs). then when you have things figured out and they mature and you know who is who and why you want to breed a pair, they need to be in pairs only in the breeding section with their nest box and not let out to fly as they will be sitting eggs and raising babies in there and you do not want to lose any one of the parent birds to a hawk.... pigeons mate, lay eggs, and try to sit eggs, that is a big part of what they do and they need to do it.. just do not have to let anything hatch by using the fake eggs.. so get things right and then when breeding season comes around you will be ready for them to do it with out confusion..


----------

